# XML-String mit SAX parsen ?



## ich_wills_wissen (11. Okt 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe einen XML-String, den ich gerne mit SAX parsen möchte.

Hier mein Code:


```
SAXParserFactory factory = SAXParserFactory.newInstance();
SAXParser saxParser = factory.newSAXParser();
                     
StringReader sr = new StringReader(xml);
saxParser.parse(new InputSource(sr), new DefaultHandler());
```

Leider funktioniert das Ganze nicht, ich bekomme folgende Exception:



> org.xml.sax.SAXParseException: Vorzeitiges Dateiende.



Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen kann ?
Hat jemand eine bessere Lösung um einen XML-String zu parsen ?


Danke und Gruß,

ich_wills_wissen


----------



## huckfinn (11. Okt 2006)

Hi,

Dann ist irgendwas mit dem String ..fehlendes EndTag  oder. Bildet der String ne richtige XML Datei ab? Bis denne Huck


----------



## ich_wills_wissen (12. Okt 2006)

Doh, ich habe gerade gesehen, daß der String leer ist...
Habe in der Methode, welche die Daten in den String schreibt einen Fehler gemacht  :autsch: 

Danke für den Hinweis !


Gruß,

ich_wills_wissen


----------

